# INTERBIKE 2016 VIDEO: New 100% reflective shoes from Giro



## Spectre68 (Jun 8, 2004)

Being from Seattle where we have dark or overcast conditions about 10 months out of the year, Giro's new 100% reflective shoes really struck a cord with me.

These are picture of the shoes without and with reflected light (from a smartphone flashlight):














More details in a video with Simon Fisher from Giro are at:

INTERBIKE 2016: Giro's new 100% Reflective shoes for road & commute riding


----------

